# How to freeze ghost Shrimp?



## Surferjoet (Aug 16, 2014)

Got the slurp gun figured out,caught about 2 dozen ghost shrimp. 
Landed a nice bull red off the beach now it's time to go home. 
How can I freeze them for later use? 
Flash boil then freeze?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Put them in a plastic container with a snap lid like a butter tub or something cover with water and freeze. They will be good for several months.


----------

